# BLUE Irish Horse Passport



## muffinthemule (8 October 2010)

Hi guys, have never posted in "breeding" before but would be very glad if you could help....

A couple of years back I bought a horse in Ireland and I was told the name of the stallion he was by and out of a mare which was also from a very nice stallion line.   He came with a blue passport (supplementary) and there is no breeding listed in the pedigree page.  I knew about it at the time and didn't mind at all (just liked the horse!) and took the breeding stories with a pinch of salt.  Having looked up the stallions though I am now very intrigued to find out if there is any way to trace him back?  

Sorry for the waffle - my real question is - Does a blue passport mean he has no registered breeding or is there a chance I could find out if what I was told is true?

Thanks v much!


----------



## gadetra (8 October 2010)

Well a blue passport means only a partial pedigree has been recorded. Now the white passport is issued for no  breeding recorded.
To prove his pedigree, you would have to contact the breeder, get the covering cert for the mare off him that the stallion owner gave him, then get a dna kit from the IHB and send in tail samples of the mare (dam), your horse and the covering cert. 
I think that's the only way you can get breeding officially recorded. getting him dna'd is the only way to finally prove who his daddy was!! Hope this helps


----------



## muffinthemule (9 October 2010)

Thankyou v much for your response.  So am I right in saying that half/some of his pedigree is recorded?  And this might be a silly question but since it is not written in his passport..where is it recorded? 

So would that mean that the mare's side is recorded but not the stallions?

Apologies if am being a bit dense here :-0


----------



## neddymad (9 October 2010)

I have almost the same situation with a connemara I have just aquired.  I have a blue supplementry passport too but she has no breeding recorded.  I am trying to find out if her sire and dam are known as I was led to believe a blue passport meant there were details held.  Will be interested to know how you get on


----------



## illy89 (9 October 2010)

My mare has a blue passport with no breeding details recorded. I have just purchased another ISH and he has a green passport with several generations of breeding recorded. Would love to know the breeding of my mare as she is a real superstar and wish i knew who she was by!!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (9 October 2010)

My lad has a blue passport, his sire's lines are in it, and his dam's sire.


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 October 2010)

my friends chestnut is an ISH and has a blue passport with 5 generation pedigree recorded and DNA tested. however he isn't pure ISH as his sire is a HOL


----------



## GrassHorse (10 October 2010)

I have a mare with no pedigree recorded. She recieved a white book.
I was under the impression the if there was nothing recorded the animal would recieve a white book.
A blue book for horses that are by stallions that are S1 or S2 but not approved ISH. 
But I do know people with diamond serpent mares who could only get blue books for them with no pedigree recorded.

I think the white book is a new thing for horses without breeding.

Harlequin du Carel was recently approved as a ISH, before this he was S1. My neighbour who has a herd of Harlequins was recently informed by the horse board of this change. They advised that she send in the blue passports and they would re-issue her with green passports.

A DNA kit from weatherby's Ireland is 112.50. A vet will microchip and mark for 50 es. 

I was talking to the people in the DNA labratory. They are getting better at tracing ancestry.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (10 October 2010)

LadyRascasse said:



			my friends chestnut is an ISH and has a blue passport with 5 generation pedigree recorded and DNA tested. however he isn't pure ISH as his sire is a HOL
		
Click to expand...

ah, that might be why my lad has a blue passport, his sire is an SF...


----------



## GrassHorse (10 October 2010)

Lobelia_Overhill said:



			ah, that might be why my lad has a blue passport, his sire is an SF...
		
Click to expand...

If the SF was not fully approved, you would have recieved a blue book. Some of the most popular WB stallions in Ireland are not fully approved. I think in the early years Cavalier progeny got blue books too. 

The Horse board are now approving most of the commercial stallion standing in Europe mostly Nihof and VDL stallions. This ensures that breeders using AI can get green books.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (10 October 2010)

GrassHorse said:



			If the SF was not fully approved, you would have recieved a blue book.
		
Click to expand...

How do I find out if he was approved...?

thanks


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 October 2010)

what is the stallions name?


----------



## mojito (10 October 2010)

The white book replaced the blue book; before 2006 a blue book was issued for animals with no pedigree, partial pegigree or if the sire was not fully approved or if the dam had a blue book, Now animals with no recorded pedigree or only one side of the pedigree recorded get a white book. A blue book is only given if full pedigree is recorded but the sire is not fully approved or the dam has a blue book. Green books are animals with a fully approved sire and either a dam with a green book ar a dam with a blue book but her sire is fully approved. Thats the main categories but of course theyve gone and changed it all around now so next year it will be completely different!! Of course there are exceptions to these rules though. The best thing to do is to ring/email horse sport ireland which is the irish horse board now and make sure the sire and dam are both registered before you go to the expense of dna testing, they can also tell you if you would need a hair sample from the dam or she may have been tested herself as a foal. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (10 October 2010)

LadyRascasse said:



			what is the stallions name?
		
Click to expand...

Don Juan De La Bouverie. Can't find anything about him online (but my Google fu is rubbish) he's an SF but registered as a Belgian Sport Horse.


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 October 2010)

not on any of the irish sports horse stallion books sorry


----------



## GrassHorse (10 October 2010)

Don Juan De La Bouverie stood alongside Cavalier Royale. Don Juan De La Bouverie was S2, this is why you have blue book. Don Juan De La Bouverie was aproved Belgium sport horse SBS. He had at least 600 foals in Irealand and the most famous of his progeny is Camaron hills Quick Dollar. There is a new database in Ireland now www.horseandbreeder.com, it has family information on thousands of Irish horses.


----------



## Eothain (10 October 2010)

If the above post was a Facebook status, I'd like it!


----------



## muffinthemule (11 October 2010)

mojito said:



			The white book replaced the blue book; before 2006 a blue book was issued for animals with no pedigree, partial pegigree or if the sire was not fully approved or if the dam had a blue book, Now animals with no recorded pedigree or only one side of the pedigree recorded get a white book. A blue book is only given if full pedigree is recorded but the sire is not fully approved or the dam has a blue book. Green books are animals with a fully approved sire and either a dam with a green book ar a dam with a blue book but her sire is fully approved. Thats the main categories but of course theyve gone and changed it all around now so next year it will be completely different!! Of course there are exceptions to these rules though. The best thing to do is to ring/email horse sport ireland which is the irish horse board now and make sure the sire and dam are both registered before you go to the expense of dna testing, they can also tell you if you would need a hair sample from the dam or she may have been tested herself as a foal. Hope this helps!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this - that's really helpful.  Am very intrigued now so will see what I can find out.  IHB here I come!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (11 October 2010)

LadyRascasse said:



			not on any of the irish sports horse stallion books sorry
		
Click to expand...

ah, thanks!



GrassHorse said:



			Don Juan De La Bouverie stood alongside Cavalier Royale. Don Juan De La Bouverie was S2, this is why you have blue book. Don Juan De La Bouverie was aproved Belgium sport horse SBS. He had at least 600 foals in Irealand and the most famous of his progeny is Camaron hills Quick Dollar. There is a new database in Ireland now www.horseandbreeder.com, it has family information on thousands of Irish horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, not seen that site before...

BTW is Don Juan alive, dead, or what, his page on the stud that he was at is gone...


----------

